# Insérer une image fixe en fond dans Mail



## LadyArdente (19 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je cherche à intégrer, un peu comme on le fait avec les signatures, une image fixe dans Mail afin qu'elle apparaisse dans chaque nouveau message comme "fond". 

Voilà plusieurs jours et heures que je cherche. La seule solution que j'ai trouvé est d'aller créer un nouveau dossier dans le système grâce à un tutoriel. 
Mais je dois vraiment pas être douée, car malgré les très bonnes explications, impossible pour moi de faire ce que je veux. Et là, je craque ! 

Y aurait-il un moyen plus simple ? Créer un modèle sous office par exemple et le réimporter ? 

J'avoue que j'ai essayé tout ce à quoi je pensais mais rien. 

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## twinworld (19 Novembre 2010)

Voici un lien avec une explication pas à pas. Il y a des photos d'écran pour illustrer. Je suppose que c'est ce que vous souhaitez faire
http://www.thegraphicmac.com/how-create-customized-osx-mail-stationery-leopard
j'ai pas testé, mais les commentaires ont l'air de dire que ça fonctionne bien.


----------

